# 3.10.5 is out (and i hate nvidia)

## 666threesixes666

3.10.5 is out, and from the looks of it, they fixed many regressions.  i cant wait till nvidia stops acting up so i can move forward.  im done with nvidia, its full on boycott time.  looks like for 40 dollars or less, i can get a dual dvi ati card.  arch's wiki makes it look like its exactly what ive been looking for.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI

----------

## creaker

What is wrong with NVidia? Your card is not working with 3.10.5?

----------

## gcasillo

Isn't it true that the latest nvidia-drivers won't build against 3.10.x kernels?

----------

## 666threesixes666

yeah, nvidia drivers will only build against 3.10.0, .1.2.3.4.5 no, just no....

----------

## j_c_p

You should do a few searchs before posting  :Wink:  :

```
jcp@phoenix64 ~ $ uname -a

Linux phoenix64 3.10.5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 4 15:02:06 CEST 2013 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

jcp@phoenix64 ~ $ lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               9368283  38
```

Have a look here :

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32 

 wget https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=102881 -O /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32/Linux-3.10.patch 

 emerge nvidia-drivers 
```

----------

## gerard27

Just did that with gentoo-sources-3.10.5 and nvidia-drivers-325.08.

Corrected kernel and nvidia-drivers versions in the text.

Works like a charm.

Gerard.

----------

## TravisZ

Worked for me as well.  Thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

I've had to use it also. You get warned by 'many' people about occasional small nvidia incompatibilities like this but in my experience I consider it really very rare.

I also just saw this pop-up on bug tracker, update from nvidia that builds on 3.10.x: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479864

//Edit: Just set up the nvidia update in my local, builds and works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32 
> 
> ...

 

built the kernel module against 3.10.5, thanks....  i did look around...  is this a x86_64 only issue?  the patch is very x86_64 which i am, but i do know others are not.

how do i revert, nvidias complaining about version problems.  it does video fine, but maybe the patch, or kernel breaks my wifi.  slow connections, mostly under 100k and 104?  im rebuilding my old kernel 3.9.8 right now, and posting from laptop.  got it reverted by deleting /etc/portage/patches recursively, rebuilding kernel, and reinstalling nvidia-drivers after emerge -C nvidia-drivers

----------

## gerard27

I synced today and nvidia-drivers-325.15 is in the tree.

I moved all the patches and ran emerge -uDn world.

After compiling the new driver I did a reboot and everything works fine.

Gerard.

----------

## Martux

Weird, I made a new directory for 325.15 and copied the patch there but it fails?

```

 * Package:    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: jer@gentoo.org xarthisius@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X acpi amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib tools userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.10.5-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.10.5-gentoo-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-325.15.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work ...

 * Applying user patches from /etc/portage/patches//x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15 ...

 *   Linux-3.10.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: Linux-3.10.patch !

 *  ( /etc/portage/patches//x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/Linux-3.10.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/temp/Linux-3.10.patch.out

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: Linux-3.10.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4112:  Called epatch_user

 *   environment, line 1581:  Called epatch

 *   environment, line 1554:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15:

 * Failed Patch: Linux-3.10.patch !

 *  ( /etc/portage/patches//x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/Linux-3.10.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/temp/Linux-3.10.patch.out

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Patch: Linux-3.10.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4112:  Called epatch_user

 *   environment, line 1581:  Called epatch

 *   environment, line 1554:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

```

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## gerard27

Martux,

With 325.15 there's no need for a patch!

And no need for another folder.

Just (re)move the folders in /etc/patches.

Gerard.

----------

## Martux

Ooops, haha you were right   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gcasillo

Hooray!

----------

## Babau

nvidia-drivers install just fine 

but module crash and I'm not alone 

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/567297/linux/linux-3-10-driver-crash/1

----------

## TomWij

Please report bugs with unpatched NVIDIA drivers on https://bugs.gentoo.org in the future such that we can more properly track them, thank you very much in advance.

The 3.9.11-r1 kernel was restored for those users who have problems with running 3.10.7; although, please note that the 3.9 branch is unsupported so you might want to consider the stable kernel 3.8.13 instead...

----------

## 666threesixes666

nvidia-drivers 319.49 & vanilla-sources-3.10.9 build together and work.  issue solved, by boycotting nvidia and avoiding the problem all together.

----------

